# New stereo/theater speakers



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Hello, it's time I upgrade my Hi-Fi speakers. The ones I have are 37 years old and are showing their age (my wife's reason to upgrade) as well as having a hump around 150Hz and 5KHz (my reason to upgrade). I love the Paradigm Titans but am afraid they are a bit too expensive at $500 a pair. Do you have any good suggestions for replacements in the $300 range? I'd use these for music from a Dual 1219 turntable, CD, SACD as well as movies ranging from VHS to LD to DVD. I have no desire for surround sound as I've never seen a sub $1,000 surround system that's even come close to meeting my standards for quality. Size isn't a huge issue as they'd be on their own stands next to the entertainment center of my living room. I should note that I have a largely wood surfaced living room including the floor and I am very picky about the placement of furniture so there's nothing between the speakers and me.

Thank you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at the SVS bookshelf series of speakers they are getting great reviews. For $300 a pair you are really putting a limit on the quality of speakers you can afford new, you may want to look at a used pair.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

There are 2 pairs I would consider...
1. Paradigm Atom v.5 @ $249.00 pr. 
2. PSB Alpha B1 @$279.00 pr.
In addition, both would need stands, so, add them in if you don't own any, or throw in what you have. 
Being demanding is a good thing, but all the demands in the world cannot change physics, and basically the 2 pairs of speakers I just named are going do all to the changes possible to physics that can be done in and/or around that price range! For that kind of money; they do both sound magnificent.
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies. I should add that I have absolutely no problem at all going with used speakers. Also, I already have some good speaker stands.

The Atoms are nice but lack support. I'll look into the other suggestions though.

Man I hate being so picky on such a limited budget.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

wado1942 said:


> Man I hate being so picky on such a limited budget.


Hey, a penny saved is a penny earned..

I'll second the SVS choice. I talked a friend in to a pair and haven't heard anything that I thought was was better at that price point..

JCD


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

wado1942 said:


> ... having a hump around 150Hz and 5KHz (my reason to upgrade)...


Do you know what is causing this??? ... if is the room, Do you think a new pair of speakers will change it??? :huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

JBL Studio, the original series, can be found used on ebay. If size isn't much of an option, you should be able to find S38 $300. The new studio L series had also been a good deal refurbed direct from HK on ebay, but the supply seems to have dried up.

Yes, I own JBL studios, yes that may make me biased, but I have no desire to upgrade (except maybe to 3 - s310 across the front with an acoustically transparent screen)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at these Mission 771's on ebay, they are a really nice set of speakers for the price.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

wado1942 said:


> I have absolutely no problem at all going with used speakers.


Which is a great idea, but requires that you know what you want and can make a decision to act quickly if what you want becomes available at what you consider a good price...Audiogon is probably the best place to look, but good deals do NOT last long.




wado1942 said:


> I already have some good speaker stands.



Great, because that will save quite a lot of cash...speaker stands are usually expensive for what they are...it will be even nicer if the ones you have can be filled with lead shot and/or sand.




wado1942 said:


> The Atoms are nice but lack support.



Forgive me, but this one I simply don't understand...exactly what type of support do you expect from an inexpensive pair of bookshelf speakers? Specifically, what support do you feel the Atoms are lacking in this regard... 



wado1942 said:


> Man I hate being so picky on such a limited budget.


Yes, that does make it difficult...but...good luck, I'm sure you'll do fine!

Cheers, :T
Konky.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

> Do you know what is causing this??? ... if is the room,


It's not the room, trust me. I'm a mastering engineer who's studied acoustics for 10 years and my ears can tell the difference between a spike in the room and in the source.





> what type of support do you expect from an inexpensive pair of bookshelf speakers


I wasn't expecting much. They actually sound better than I expected but I'm used to getting down to 50Hz. But it's not just about frequency response, it's headroom in the low end.



Thanks for all the suggestions everybody, I'll take a look at all of those.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

You see I would classify what you have said as "performance" and not support, but that's semantics. Getting down to 50hz is going to be a challenge in that budget range...it's not so much the size, but as I've said the budget. Here's a pair of Epos ES-11 in black ash, http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?spkrmoni&1216849555 used for $275.00 from an original retail of ~$1,000.00. They're no longer in production, but having had a pair, I can assure you they are mind blowing...and for that kinda cash...a steal!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

wado1942 said:


> I wasn't expecting much. They actually sound better than I expected but I'm used to getting down to 50Hz. But it's not just about frequency response, it's headroom in the low end.


The JBL S38ii will go down to 45 @ - 3db 

However they are not exactly "bookshelf", per se...

# Depth: 11.7 inches
# Height: 11.5 inches
# Width: 17.5 inches
# Weight: 28 pounds


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Wado1942,

For your price range I would seriously consider the Behringer Truth B2031A active studio monitors. You can get them for about $300 to $350 a pair new. They are neutral, accurate, reasonably loud and dynamic, have adjustments and eQ room compensation built in, are internally biamplified, clipping/overload indicators and are quite rugged. They are also very flat and extended from 50-20khz (each matched set comes with a signed certification verifying it's been checked and showing it's frequency response). They have reasonable response down to a bit below 40hz in room. They have very solid bass compared to other bookshelves I've heard. I bought 4 pairs of them after listening to many budget monitors. 

In my opinion they are a solid value and a cut above most passive speakers in that price range. You should be able to listen to a pair at nearly any music store with studio monitors. Just ignore the pushy sales guy who will try to wow you with some much more expensive models (that many times aren't really much better).

That's my suggestion. If that's not the kind of thing you are looking for you should consider shopping for used equipment. There are some really good deals out there.

Happy hunting.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Another one to consider, though they may not go quite low enough for you...should be able to find used for under $300:

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cbm170/cbm170.html


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Epos ELS 3
Infinity Beta 20
Klipsch B3
Totem Dreamcatcher


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd chime in with a few of the regulars including PSB and Klipsch, and I just remembered a fried of mine was looking for a pair of reasonably inexpensive bookshelves, and he chose a small pair of Boston Acoustic bookshelves over the Atoms. Might be worth a listen if you can find some locally.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Hello all,

I just wante to tell you guys I upped my budget and bought a pair of Paradigm Titan V.5. I'm listening to an original master of "Synchronicity" right now. They're so much more defined than my old speakers and don't seem hyped even in my less-than-perfect room.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Always like to see someone like their final purchase. Continue to enjoy them!

JCD


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome! Welcome to the Paradigm club. I don't know what it is about them, but I really like their speakers. I'd love to step up to the Signatures, but at that point I'd really have to consider DIY for the value instead. anyway, I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

Paradigm and KEF make excelent speakers.


----------

